# DVD's?



## Hand Sword (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Just a quick question about some dvd's out there from those of you that specialize in grappling. Who has the best dvd's on grappling that would best apply to street fighting situations? Thanks for the help, respect to all!


----------



## cashwo (Feb 8, 2005)

I borrowed the second series that Matt Thornton put out from a friend and I just can't get enough of them.  I'm very new to BJJ and they have been a huge help.  http://www.straightblastgym.com/store.htm


----------

